# Leds para moto. 6v.



## matiascfc (May 28, 2012)

Bueno, gente soy nuevo en esto y queria saber si un circuito q hice esta bien hecho.
Tengo una moto con bateria de 6 V, 4 Amper. La cosa es que no venden lamparas 6V q tengan buena luminosidad y decidi crearme una con leds.
La cosa es asi:
Los led q compre eran de dos casas diferentes, los compre como "leds de alta luminosidad".
conecte 40 LED. Calculando q cada Led tenga 20mA X 40 LED nos da: 0,8 A. estos 0,8A multiplicados por 6 V: 4.8 Watt

Bueno, la coneccion que use fue:
un circuito de 20 LED (3V) seriado con otro circuito de 20 LED (3V tmb todos en paralelo.) Entonces la suma de la serie nos da 6V, osea la tension de la moto.
Cuando termine de probarlos con la bateria, me funcionaron perfectamente 2 dias y luego se quemaron como 20 LED de ambos circuitos q estaban seriados.
Les queria preguntar, ¿ causas por las que paso? ¿no se supone que con 3 V a cada led no se pueden quemar?
Otra cosa... Yo chequeaba con un adaptador de tension q tiene: 3V 4.5V 6V 9V y 12V.
Una vez terminado el proyecto agarre y probe algunos de los LED DE ALTA LUMINOSIDAD con 3V y daban una luz blanca fuerte y luego se apagaban de a poco poniendose celestes hasta apagarse. quizas estaban mal de fabrica? no se supone que si son de alta luminosidad blancos tienen que andar bien con 3V???

Mil gracias si pueden ayudarme!! Los foros estan geniales!!


----------



## cristian_elect (May 28, 2012)

Priemro lo mas basico.
 Hiciste las mediciones del voltaje de la moto en funcionamiento y el consumo de corriente del circuito??..


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 28, 2012)

Pusiste 20 leds en paralelo (MAL) y eso en serie con otros 20 leds en paralelo (otra vez MAL).

Los leds no se manejan por tensión sino por corriente , asi que irían dos leds en serie + una resistencia limitadora de bajo valor (5,2 ohms).

Y ahora si repetis eso en paralelo 20 veces.

Además que si los leds son Chinos , son impredecibles en cuanto a vida-duración.

Saludos !


----------



## elaficionado (May 28, 2012)

Hola.

Los LEDs no se alimentan por voltaje, sino por corriente.
Debe tener presente que los LEDs son diodos. Los LEDs no se deben conetar en paralelo (no existen 2 diodos iguales). Los LEDs siempre deben tener una resistencia limitadora de corriente, de modo que siempre pase la corriemte típica por el LED.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## matiascfc (May 30, 2012)

Muchas gracias por sus consejos, los voy a tener en cuenta asi que proximamente les digo como me va. Ahora una consultita: con la resistencia no les estaria quitando algo del mayor brillo q pueda proporcionar el led? La resistencia q uso deberia ser menor a 100 ohm si tengo bateria de 6 v, y led d alta luminosidad de 20mA.?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2012)

Vbatería (6,9 - 7,1 V) - Vled (supongamos 3,3 V ) dividido 0,020 A = Resistencia limitadora.

7 - 3.3 / 0,02 = 182 Ohms 

Podés probar con 150 Ohms en serie con cada led , como para que te de algo mas de luz , sin abusar .


----------



## matiascfc (May 30, 2012)

Mil gracias, voy a probar las resistencias sin abusarme! Un abrazo grande, me encanta el foro. Gracias x el tiempo q dedican en contestar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2012)

Potencia de la resistencia 

P = I² x R = 0,02 x 0,02 x 150 = 0,07 Watt

coincidente con 

P = V² / R = (6,9-3,3)² / 150 = 0,07 Watt

Así que podés usar de 150 Ohms 1/8 de watt en serie con cada led 

Saludos !


----------



## matiascfc (Jun 1, 2012)

Gente muchas gracias x las respuestas, fueron de mucha utilidad hasta ahora.
Si la moto tiene picos de voltaje de 9 o 10 V, habria alguna forma facil de mantener 6V constantes para el circuito? osea lo q me proponen de los 2 leds en serie, con una resistencia limitadora de valor q soport hasta el pico de 10 V. pero el problema d esto es q cuando el alternador no este funcionando la bateria tiraria 6V, x lo tanto menor intensidad. de ultima, lo hago asi. pero si hay forma d mantener 6V constantes seria mejor no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 1, 2012)

Si tiene una batería , dificilmente haya picos largos de 9 o 10 V , la batería los absorbe , podés ponerle díodos zener pero la vas a complicar


----------

